# Triplets!!!



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Isis had triplets again for us this year. She did great! 2 girls and 1 boy. First came out backwards with legs tucked but came out just fine. Little boy was born last and he is so teeny! 

Welcome baby Emily, Buttercup and Raph!!!!

In group pic from left to right 
Emily: 1st born doeling with brown eyes
Buttercup: 2nd born doeling with brown eyes. VERY large girl
Raph: 3rd baby born with blue eyes!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Love their markings!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Me too! The little boy has some roaning. Too cute! The weights are in!!!
Emily 2.2 lbs
Buttercup 3.0 lbs
Raph 1.6lbs

My small medium and large babies!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Simple Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

They are so cute! Very cool markings.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Awww, what a bunch of cuties!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## showme (Apr 28, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Aww, so pretty!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I love that second picture! She looks like she is smiling. Lol. Congrats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Agreed!^ That 2nd pic is just precious! SO cute!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Yes, she does look like she is smiling. Definately one of my favorites.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Cute babies!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness , sooooo adorable 
Congratulations :hi5:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

They are adorable. So tiny!!!


----------

